# A little help from you service plumbers...



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

My aunt-in-law has an older house, her tub spout is corroded bad, the set screw is un-usable, when I was there on Easter I tried to twist it off but it wouldn't budge. Any advice on how to get it off without damaging the lookout?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

this is one of those spouts with a allen set screw that grips to a copper stub out or is it possibly threaded?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumbworker said:


> this is one of those spouts with a allen set screw that grips to a copper stub out or is it possibly threaded?


I'm thinking it has a set. But it's corroded as fudge.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

heat and or penetrant. if its a newer plastic bodied cheapie just crush it with giant channel locks


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Unless it's really tight, just grab it and rotate it so the set screw is easy to get to. Drill it out if you have to. Most operate a like a little vice that clamp the pipe, some cheap ones the set screw just hits the pipe

I'd sweat a male adapter onto the stub and use a threaded tub spout.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Cut the spout with the sawzall and use needlenose to break the screw.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Get left turning drill bits works like a charm for extracting


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> My aunt-in-law has an older house, her tub spout is corroded bad, the set screw is un-usable, when I was there on Easter I tried to twist it off but it wouldn't budge. Any advice on how to get it off without damaging the lookout?


Knock the corrosion off the set screw and it should loosen enough to slip it off,if not crush it or cut it like the other guys said,now what's your address so we know where to send the bill to,no freebies at all lolol 200.00 bucks an hr plus materials


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

If it is just a die cast spout take the channel locks and crush it breaking off the outer shell...

Then you'll see what you have...

That way if there is a locking screw you won't turn it and score the stubout where it may damage the o-ring on a new one...

Or if it is threaded on you can then use a backing wrench when you screw it off...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

alberteh said:


> heat and or penetrant.


He said "penetrate"


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Wd-40 the set screw.

I put a straight Allan key into a drill and remove it that way. Sometimes tighten it a bit before loosening it to break the seal.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

sparky said:


> He said "penetrate"


heehee ... 

DO NOT DRILL THAT SET SCREW OUT ! If you miss , you drill the copper then u are F-Ked . 

Cut the spout off near the discharge end right around 2" back. Then work the problem. 

My experienced , mistake making .02


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Cut it off then attack the connection point. Once you have it off polish the copper and sweat a 45 on polish again and clear coat. Bam problem solved. Lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> If it is just a die cast spout take the channel locks and crush it breaking off the outer shell...
> 
> Then you'll see what you have...
> 
> ...


What he said ^^^

Even if the spout is of a higher quality material (not likely). You can cut it off in pieces without damaging the stubout. Getting eyes on the issue is the key.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> What he said ^^^
> 
> Even if the spout is of a higher quality material (not likely). You can cut it off in pieces without damaging the stubout. Getting eyes on the issue is the key.


*
No access panel? {Look at the back of the wall what kind of lookout is it?} Whatever you do turn the water off first ... Nothing worse that a tub faucet running wide open with no spout attached ...
Play safe ...
*


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you gentlemen. That was easier than I thought. It was a nipple about 3/4 inch out the wall. No set, just horrible corrosion. 

I still don't want to be a service guy tho, No matter how easy your job is. 


Zing! Just kidding.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Thank you gentlemen. That was easier than I thought. It was a nipple about 3/4 inch out the wall. No set, just horrible corrosion. I still don't want to be a service guy tho, No matter how easy your job is. Zing! Just kidding.


 Wasn't easy this week with the flooding Brother. Whewwww ,, rough , great money making week ...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Thank you gentlemen. That was easier than I thought. It was a nipple about 3/4 inch out the wall. No set, just horrible corrosion.
> 
> I still don't want to be a service guy tho, No matter how easy your job is.
> 
> ...


Oh boy... You better turn down that next service job...
You just put the kiss of death on it...

I see a really old toilet that has internal parts somewhat like a Kohler Champlain on an 8" rough in...

Oh yea...
The old relative you are helping has an ancient tiled bath and no money...:laughing:

Welcome to my world...:whistling2:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Sell her a new valve and tub!:laughing:


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Sell her a moentrol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Keefer w said:


> Sell her a moentrol


 Best quote I've read all day..


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *
> No access panel? {Look at the back of the wall what kind of lookout is it?} Whatever you do turn the water off first ... Nothing worse that a tub faucet running wide open with no spout attached ...
> Play safe ...
> *


 Water off first? Come one gotta have some excitment. Haha, live on the edge like me. In all honesty I've seen our 35 year licensed master hit the water with out the clip in the posi temp cartridge. About took my head off as it flew across the room like a bullet.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

A friend who was going out of business gave me an unused Geberit wc inwall. Used it on a charity job for my sister in law. At trim I found that the hanger bolts were 1/2" and the special Duravit trim nuts were metric. Ended up retapping the nuts. Pita.... as in no good deed goes unpunished.


----------

